
An AppleTV front end for NES emulators - jashmenn
https://github.com/jasarien/Provenance
======
jpsim
I look forward to trying this out on the TV once the hardware starts shipping.
However, I wonder why the Apple TV compatibility wasn't just contributed back
upstream to OpenEMU rather than creating a whole new repo for this.

~~~
digi_owl
Internet karma...

------
digi_owl
Title seems editorialized.

What we are looking at is an AppleTV frontend for existing emulators like
FCEU, SNES9x, Genesis-Plus-GX, etc.

~~~
bluedino
So basically OpenEMU that runs on AppleTV

~~~
digi_owl
As best i can tell, yes indeed.

------
n-gauge
Looks like a proper nes emulator rather than just a front end. (Checked out
the mapper code which is required for nes emulators)

On a side note, how hard would it be to convert this mapper to JavaScript?
[https://github.com/jasarien/Provenance/blob/master/PVNES/NES...](https://github.com/jasarien/Provenance/blob/master/PVNES/NES/FCEU/boards/90.cpp)

~~~
sachinag
I applaud your username on this gaming-related thread.

Imagine your own taco joke here.

------
rdsnsca
Its more than just a NES emulator:

Currently Supported Emulators:

Sega: Genesis / Mega Drive Master System MegaCD See wiki Game Gear

Nintendo: NES SNES Gameboy / Gameboy Color Gameboy Advance

Now that you can sidled iOS programs for free with Xcode 7, I hope we see more
open source projects make it to iOS.

